# Homemade Grit Guards?



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

I stumbled on this this afternoon purely by accident. I've got some old 12" plastic speaker grilles that fit neatly in the bottom of my bucket, sitting about an inch proud of the base.

Would these work as a DIY grit guard?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Go for it, nothing to lose if you haven't got 'proper' grit guards anyway. :thumb:


----------



## dean5053 (Oct 8, 2009)

proper grit guards are divided into sections, so stop the grit swirling round i the water motion back up to the top if he bucket!

but yours will stop you touching the bottom on the bucket with the mitt yes,


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

dean5053 said:


> proper grit guards are divided into sections, so stop the grit swirling round i the water motion back up to the top if he bucket!


That'd take me five minutes to cut some dividers out of plasticard, hmmm, I reckon an el-cheapo how-to coming on.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

iirc there's a thread about this already. some enterprising dude glued short sections of upvc tubing together and slung it in the bottom of a bucket. Quite a good idea I thought...

Frankly, the price of the manufactured grit guards is ridiculous, for what they are and what they cost to produce, imho. Still, that's what happens when the patent is sewn-up and no-one else is allowed to create cheap copies.


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

Russ and his BM said:


> iirc there's a thread about this already. some enterprising dude glued short sections of upvc tubing together and slung it in the bottom of a bucket. Quite a good idea I thought...
> 
> Frankly, the price of the manufactured grit guards is ridiculous, for what they are and what they cost to produce, imho. Still, that's what happens when the patent is sewn-up and no-one else is allowed to create cheap copies.


+1 Ridiculously expensive. The same goes for the transparent buckets. I simply use an empty foodstuff bucket as used/discarded by bakeries.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

The joys of DW,unfortunatly a lot of ideas are simple and can be made from discarded items aorund the home and workplace,but as soon as a supplier says here look at this bit of plastic for xyz DW goes into melt down to buy them


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I made some from old ice cream tubs I destroyed. Lasted all of 5 mins


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I made some from old ice cream tubs I destroyed. Lasted all of 5 mins


I have a stack of them and have found all sorts of uses for them - and have others in mind, some even detailing related.
The best part though is that I get to eat the ice cream.

Steve O.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't! Normally get home to find it's all gone anyway  my favourite is ben and jerrys which would be useless being like laminated plastic!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Grit Gaurds arent cheap thats for sure, but come one you only buy them once.

Price v life of the product makes them a good investment.

Cheers

PaulN

Ps I think anything DIY keeping mitt from the bottom is good enough though.


----------



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

Ben and Jerrys?

Oh you are waaaaay off. Everyone knows it Kelly's Clotted Cream Cornish - it's like clotted cream, but colder. mmmmmmm


----------



## annabelm (Nov 14, 2009)

can anyone tell me what the point is in using 2 also surely you only need the one in the rinse bucket if you need one in your wash bucket then surely the rinse bucket isn't doing its job


----------



## Tyrefryer (Jan 2, 2010)

Why buy one, when you can have two, twice the price 



(had to glue it to the bottom,...)


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Excellent! thats the best so far.


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Clearly being stupid, but what was it originally?


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Loving that...


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

nice, look good to:thumb:


----------



## Tyrefryer (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks :wave:

*@ baptistsan* You obviously never painted your apartment before


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Tyrefryer said:


> Why buy one, when you can have two, twice the price
> 
> 
> 
> (had to glue it to the bottom,...)


That is spot on. Defo the best by far. You should make the kits... use red tie wraps for all of it to save using the glue and it will last for ever!......

Top work.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

looks really good!, made one a while back but wasn't as nice as that... didn't have the capability to 'rough up' your mitt either, but it did collect a large amount of crud and grit and keep it off my mitt!


----------

